# Cullen and Catherine Bohannon



## TheBohannons

Hey guys. We are engaged and will marry in a couple of months. We live on the West Coast and will have a sunset beach wedding at the end of the summer. She is very smart and is financially sound. I create buildings and bridges from dirt. 

We will honeymoon in our new/old house. She purchased a 1910 house in a unsavory part of town and I am pulling it up and moving it on my land in a couple of weeks. Cross your fingers that it doesn't fall off the rack.

This is her second marriage and my first. We are not perfect, but are perfect for each other. We generally read/post on the forum after a fun night out or a fun night in. Our post may be influenced by a few IPAs/Tequila or that contented happiness one has after intimacy, so please keep that in mind.

We don't have much else to say other than hello.

PS, we were members of LS for a month before the shutdown. There were some good people over there, however the forum was very dark. There were very few threads about happy marriages


----------



## SunCMars

Welcome to these wide open spaces, owned by the Judging TAMMYs of Laramie County.

There is little dark beer here, plenty of light sudsy quips, a few off the wall remarks, and copious amounts of peeking [through] by 'Hole in the Wall' gang. 

Voyeurs all, commenting on everything, doing so, given mere, tear-soaked scraps of information.

What ever you do, whatever you say, avoid cold skank alleys 'here', avoid the slick and icy, cheater skating highways.

Never lift the many rugs on the TAM palace floor. A lot of beta poop to be found there.


And if one thing is be told, one thing listened to and learned........ avoid SunCMars and The Red Queen. 

Welcome!


----------



## Cromer

Welcome to TAM. 

Most people don't find themselves on a marriage forum looking for advice if they are in a happy marriage. It's unfortunate because some problems could be nipped in the bud before they become huge problems. Often, people looking for advice will find this response: "He/She is cheating!! Divorce the POS!!!" Just take things for what they are, advice from a bunch of strangers. I will say though that people here have been through it, and have been a great help to me.


----------



## sokillme

TheBohannons said:


> Hey guys. We are engaged and will marry in a couple of months. We live on the West Coast and will have a sunset beach wedding at the end of the summer. She is very smart and is financially sound. I create buildings and bridges from dirt.
> 
> We will honeymoon in our new/old house. She purchased a 1910 house in a unsavory part of town and I am pulling it up and moving it on my land in a couple of weeks. Cross your fingers that it doesn't fall off the rack.
> 
> This is her second marriage and my first. We are not perfect, but are perfect for each other. We generally read/post on the forum after a fun night out or a fun night in. Our post may be influenced by a few IPAs/Tequila or that contented happiness one has after intimacy, so please keep that in mind.
> 
> We don't have much else to say other than hello.
> 
> PS, we were members of LS for a month before the shutdown. There were some good people over there, however the forum was very dark. There were very few threads about happy marriages


Oh it's much happier here.. >


----------



## arbitrator

*Welcome over to TAM, Bohannons! 

Hoping that you have a very pleasant stay here!*


----------



## EleGirl

If that's your real names, you need to think about removing them from this thread. If your user name is your real name, same thing applies.

Not smart to use real names in forums like these.

Let me know what you want changed and i'll take care of it... tomorrow. I'm heading to bed right now.


----------



## TheBohannons

EleGirl said:


> If that's your real names, you need to think about removing them from this thread. If your user name is your real name, same thing applies.
> 
> Not smart to use real names in forums like these.
> 
> Let me know what you want changed and i'll take care of it... tomorrow. I'm heading to bed right now.


No Elle, that is not our real name. It is the story of how we met.

My fiancee is the best friend of one of my female friends. Our first "date" was at my female friends house watching a Netflix series "Hell on Wheels" The next day we watched season 2 at ther house. Season 3 at my house on Sunday. A 3 day first date. Didn't get past 2nd base.

Cullen Bohannon is the lead character of that show. (Great series) Catherine is my fiancees first name.

BTW, I was telling a few of my freinds how i "got" this woman. Thought I was Mr Smooth. The 2 of them were laughing as I was telling my tales of romance and conquest. Found out later the 2 of them planned that weekend. I was "stalked" for almost a year.

We have had our "struggles" with past romances. We hope to learn to avoid the pitfalls and live...happily ever after.


----------



## Hope Shimmers

...


----------



## PigglyWiggly

I've got the popcorn ready!


----------



## Hope Shimmers

..


----------

